# First fish through the ice



## sowbelly101 (Apr 5, 2004)

just caught my first one through the ice. brought a spud bar with me to work and chipped a hole in the ice by the pump house. lowered the jig to the bottom (10feet) and started to lift slowly. rod bent over and up comes a 12" bass.. man that felt good...


bring on the stuff we can walk on..


sowbelly


----------



## sliderville (Apr 21, 2004)

lucky dog


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

no freakin way..you didn't.. lol..
i thought you were only kiddin me maan..  at least ya got slimed on..


----------



## Full_Choke (Apr 13, 2004)

And the crowds ROARED!


----------



## fisherman261 (Apr 25, 2004)

Man I'm jealous!


----------



## sowbelly101 (Apr 5, 2004)

if i was going to tell a lie i would make it a good one... there woulda been 10 or so slabs caught.. the wind blew the ice to the north side where the pump house is, there is a v shaped concrete wall where its 10-12 feet deep. i just stood on the ground poked an opening and started jiggin... im not at the artic pole, im in central ohio.

sowbelly


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

I drove by St Marys lake today and it was probably coated about 90% with a layer of ice. Of course not safe enough to walk on. Indian Lake was about 25% coated. Won't be long now. I'm off all week so probably try to hit the ice Wednesday or Thursday.


----------



## sowbelly101 (Apr 5, 2004)

im sure ill be spud'n around everyday. spikes are enroute as well so once they show up the game is on. my dad tried around the dock's at st mary's the other day and they didnt do anygood. whats goin on with IL, havent heard of anything happening there this year? must be an off year..

sowbelly


----------



## 03zrider (May 17, 2004)

that is awsome .i am so ready to get out the poles


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

Any word on the backwaters of Indian yet Sow? Those crappies are likely ready for a pounding


----------



## sowbelly101 (Apr 5, 2004)

I dont know how the fishing through the ice is going to be at Indian this year. We never got a good bite going this fall so I cant say that I'll be spending much time there. Do have a spot we can try out , and i know we can get some gills n crappies.. Baby is due in 3 weeks so i cant do much traveling if ya catch my drift.


Sowbelly


----------



## zpyles_00 (Dec 15, 2004)

Hows it going fellas 

I was walking on the ice saturday at indian lake back at long island and over by the game reserve. 1-1/2" - 2" max. went in twice right at the bank only up to my knees thankfully. we should have a solid 4" by thursday, I will be on the ice first thing thursday! 

good luck
zpyles_00


----------



## sowbelly101 (Apr 5, 2004)

let us know the ice conditions up there, if we get the snow there calling for wednesday and thursday there will be a blanket of snow insulating our ice formation in central ohio. i was on a pond today with 3" but it had a high pucker factor. 

thanks
sowbelly


----------

